# Specialized Shoes vs. Sidi Dragons



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey guys i have a question. Currently i own a pair of Specialized Body Geometry Comp Shoes, the ones with the ratchet buckle. They fit comfortable and havent given me any problems so far, besides a few broken buckles. Now i did buy them in October of 2005, and they are starting to fall apart on me in terms of the stitching on the front of the shoe, and the mesh is getting all torn up, and i am really noticing a lot of flex in the shoe. Keep in mind though that i do ride offroad with them EVERY day.

I was wondering what people thought about the durability of the Sidis. I was looking at the Dragons, i can get a decent price on them (189 considering retail on them is $300) or i can get the same pair that i had before for around $100. What do you guys think, i need a new pair of shoes!


----------



## tonys102 (Oct 22, 2005)

I used to ride SIDI's for road work, years and years ago. They do what they say on the tin, they just worked!!! I have not tried anything recently, as I used DMT for road work, and I have some cheapy diadora for off-road which I am thinking of changing for some Spesh 120 trails...


----------



## Built-1969 (Nov 9, 2005)

I bought the carbon spec BG shoes with the velco straps and have had no problems with them. I comute 40km every day on a single speed, race with them even 100km dirt races. If I need some more shoes ill be getting some the same. The main reson for getting them in the first place was my knees were in bad shape but after a week of ridding the Body Geometry shoes no more pain.


----------



## Yas (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a pair of Sidi Dominator 4's that I've been riding for two brutal seasons. After every ride, a little water and a rag are all I've ever used to keep them looking new. They're ridiculously durable.

Don't take my word for it, though. Buy whatever is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

jut8 said:


> i am really noticing a *lot of flex *in the shoe. ...


Forgive the somewhat non-responsive post here, but from my experience (one pair of Sidis, one pair of Specialized shoes), Sidis have a more flexy sole! Quite a noticeable difference, I think. This is the main reason why I prefer Specialized shoes! With the curve in the sole, they're still very walkable (and they cost less than Sidis). So if you're concerned about getting the stiffest sole, I'd be sure and watch out for that -- make sure you're happy with the flex of the Sidis. That said, Sidis are like slippers....


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I do like the idea of being able to try the shoes on in shop. I ended up ordering both pairs, the shop was out of the Specialized Carbons, so the ordered me in a pair of the New 07 carbons, they look pretty sweet, and they have some very nice features on them, i also ordered the Sidi Dragons, they should be in this week, i guess i will just return which ever ones i dont like.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

jut8 said:


> Hey guys i have a question. Currently i own a pair of Specialized Body Geometry Comp Shoes, the ones with the ratchet buckle. They fit comfortable and havent given me any problems so far, besides a few broken buckles. Now i did buy them in October of 2005, and they are starting to fall apart on me in terms of the stitching on the front of the shoe, and the mesh is getting all torn up, and i am really noticing a lot of flex in the shoe. Keep in mind though that i do ride offroad with them EVERY day.
> 
> I was wondering what people thought about the durability of the Sidis. I was looking at the Dragons, i can get a decent price on them (189 considering retail on them is $300) or i can get the same pair that i had before for around $100. What do you guys think, i need a new pair of shoes!


The Sidis don't have as wide a toebox as the specialized. I just had to send back a pair of dominators to exchange for the next size up from what I wear in the Specialized BG shoes.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

my buddy in aptos has a set of ancient sidis. these things are old. i would guess like 7-8 years old, maybe more. but he did complement my specialized shoes. i have knee problems too, and it got better after using the specialized shoes, no joke. i love 'em. you can't go wrong with either brand. (sidi makes the best mx boots too, imo)


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

A while ago I got Some Sidi Dragon SRS shoes, comming from Specialized Pro MTB shoes. What a dissapointment :

1) The Sidi's soles flex way too much - great for walking, but really not my kind of shoe.
2) There is no protective area around the toes. Whenever you bump into some rocks with the front part, the fragile leather gets damaged.
3) The Sidi's insoles didn't stay in place, they kept on moving all the time + they are thin as a sheet of paper.

Get yourself a pair of Specialized Pro Carbon MTB shoes, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## MajorKhaos (Apr 27, 2006)

Another vote for Spesh Carbon shoes.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

I had some 04 BG pros that I rode for the better part of 3 years, until one of the straps for the ratchet thinging tore off. I replaced them with some Sidi Dragons and was really disapointed. The sidis hurt my feet. I got hot spots right above the cleat, and on both sides of my fore-foot. I tried a few tricks but was never able to ride comfortably for any more then about 4 hours in them. They got stolen out of a Gym locker, which kinda sucked but allowed me to buy some new BG pros. Maybe they are elites becuase they are not the carbon ones. cost me 100 dollars which is less then half the cost of the sidis. For me they work much better, and there is no way the sidi is twice the shoe. 
Another vote for Specialized


----------



## jb8483 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thread Jack:

Does any one use Nike shoes? I've been using them and love them, but haven't seen anyone else comment on them.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

now granted this is the specialized forum so you're going to get some biased reviews.

I would say try them both on and go with what works for your feet. What fits you better. If specialized shoes are making your feet feel good, go with them. Myself the specialized with their arch support helps my flat feet.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, after trying them i decided to stick the Specialized shoes, they are great! The dealer ordered me up a Pair of 07 carbon ones in my size, they are freakin sweet and just fit awesome. I had my knee reconstructed 2 summers ago and have had no knee pain with old specialized shoes, so i want to keep it that way. Here are some pics of the 07's incase you havent seen them.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

and the bottom:


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

yeah they look sweet, how much for a pair??


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Iceman69 said:


> yeah they look sweet, how much for a pair??


Retail on them is $220.00, the shop hooked me up with them for $185.00, which is still alot, but i think they are worth it, it still not as bad as paying just under 400 for my alpinestar mx boots!


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I think the Specialized shoes are super comfy, great for riding. I hate the buckles. They're a pain to release, and the ratchet handles break off from normal use (not from smacking into rocks). You can get a new handle (and ratchet) for $20. The velcro has a limited life too, but that's probably true of all velcro. 

I find they do what they're made to do: they feel good and they're light. I don't think they're designed to be especially durable. But I'll still replace my old ones with the same (non-carbon) kind.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

jut8 said:


> Retail on them is $220.00, the shop hooked me up with them for $185.00, which is still alot, but i think they are worth it, it still not as bad as paying just under 400 for my alpinestar mx boots!


You paid close to 400 for Tech 10's and their butter soft soles?? They're $320 all day long online delivered...beside, SG10s and Crossfires are twice the boot, last exponentially longer and cost much less. I digress.

Back to the topic at hand, yeah, you did right buying the Specialized shoes over the Sidis. I did the same, and went through your same "ordeal."


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

westin said:


> I digress.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Call me biased but.......*

Specialized has their shiznit together in many ways. 

Their BG Line is sweet : Shorts work with the Seats which work with the Shoes. Very, VERY smart people. 

I work at an S-Works dealer and having the Arch-O-Meter & the different insoles to go with the already very comfy STOCK shoes....... It's just a well thought out system and cheaper than many other shoes. Fit + Price = Winner!

The Pro Carbon Shoe has sent my Sidi's and Shimano's to the trash can.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah, i love my bg shoes. i don't like alpinestars.....gaerne for me.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

ive had 2 pairs of bg shoes and cant see getting another brand. i beat the crap out of them too so anything that can handle my retarded riding ass is great. spec knows what they are doing. my shorts are awesome, the pockets are in the perfect places, the seats save my......ass, fwiw they do alot of things very well. their stuff is made the right way, with people in mind. JMO


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

Specialized Comp shoes for me. I don't buy into the carbon comp shoes, I think its just a bling factor for sport riders. If I was racing elite, maybe.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I dont know about bling, but the reason i upgraded to the carbon was because i was noticing alot of flex in my shoes, my dealer recommended the carbons, so i bought them. Now the carbons, they are very stiff, i like them much better (dont get me wrong, would still wear the regular comps, i am just spoiled by the carbons now), but different strokes for differernt folks.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Jut 8, 

How are you digging the 2007 Carbon Pro Mountain Shoes? Tax time is here and my reward (besides my new stumpy) are new shoes. Do you feel that the carbons are to stiff? Like your heal comes out? Do they bother your knee at all since they are so stiff? Did you stick with the red insoles? My comps, like yours are flexing. The piece below the insole is kind of in disrepair.

Thanks!


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I've got the new 2007 Carbon Pro's - best shoes ever! They are stiff, but still have some flex in case you need to walk. They also seem to fit better than the 2006 carbons, as I've experienced some heel lift in them, which I don't have in the 2007 model.
They still stick to the red insoles.
I used to have the Specialized Comp 2006 MTB's too, but found my feet were tilted too much outwards due to the Body Geometry. If you put the Comp's and Carbon Pro's next to each other, you can clearly see (and feel) the difference.

I use the Carbon pro shoes with Time Atac XS Carbon pedals, no knee problems at all. Do yourself a favor and get a pair of these shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I am loving the shoes, at first i thought i got a half size too large, because my heel slid out slightly when walking, but when riding, they are perfect, and nothing move. I also have knee issues, and these have been great on me. They are super comfortable for get offs ( i did a CX race using them) and are stiff right where you want them to be. If these ever wear out, i will be buying another pair to replace them.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reviews. Jut 8, do they still slip? That is one of my concerns with the stiff carbon sole. After break in were they fine with that? I use shimano pedals.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah, they are great now, no issues. i got 44's, the shop actually had 43.5's in stock, so i just tried them on for the heck of it the other day, and i am glad i went with the 44's!


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I am 43.5 actually (LAKES 44). Thanks for the info. Need to leave a pic on the desktop and hope I find a pair at home on wednesday. I know this is a shoe thread but, when you first got your Juicy 7's how long did they take to break in? I don't have much time on mine at all. But when locked up they can still push through. Not thinking there is air, but I have about 1 hour on the bike (if that).

Thanks again!


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

If you need a set of 43.5's, i can get them from our shop, they have them instock, and i can mail them to you if you need them quick and your shop cant get them.

As for the juicy 7's, i havent had my SL out yet, but have ran the older versions of the 5's and 7's in the past without break-in issues, they were always plenty powerful, if you can still push through on a lockup, there may be something that needs checked out.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I switched from Sidi dominators to the Spec. comps because the soles have rubber instead of plastic. the Sidis are 5 years old still usable, my Specs. last about a year and a half before the stiching starts to wear out, Im on my second pair. I still would buy the Specs. again for fit and comfort


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Sidi*

After 6k miles in one pair (MTB Dominators) and 3k miles in a road pair I would recommned the Sidis. Yes, the insoles move around when you first get them - that is so you can put in your own if you like. If not, just glue them down.

I beat the hell out of my Dominators at least 2-3 times a week and they are still going strong after 2 years. The lorica is incredibly durable. Couple of riding buddies are on their 2nd and third pairs of Specialized and other brand shoes. What I notice the most on other peoples shoes is the small things that start to come apart - stitching, cracked and broken buckles, etc...

A road rider I ride with has a pair of road Sidis with almost 20k miles on them.

You can buy versions with replaceable soles and cleat sections now. They also come in widths - narrow, normal and wide.

I would buy them again and probably not stray from the brand - they are that good.

-Alex


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

I wear a 43.5 in the 05 Comps. So my question is, has specialized changed their sizing? Getting ready to order a new pair of the pros. I was planning on sticking with that size but I have heard some rumblings that the s-works boa runs small.

Thanks!


----------



## jdoglike (Sep 12, 2003)

I just recently got some BG comp shoes from Spec but have only gotten one ride on them. From the time I have had on them I like them a lot. The BG shoes have special soles in them with raised big toes, high arches which helps increase your efficiency and a bulge in the ball of your foot that reliefs the pressure of where the pedal is for long rides. I think these are some of the reasons why they help keep the knee pain away. Just thought I would share my two cents.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Well I got my carbon pros. Stiffer and lighter then the O5 Comps. I like the old strap better then the X-Link (longer) and I think they seem smaller then the 05 comps.....I will give a ride report when I get out (stinking snow!). Note, I stayed with the 43.5 size the 44's seemed to big, so this is the same size as my comps.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

So I got them. A little tight compared to my 2005 comps. I wore them around the house. No heel lift which is great. Wore them on my first ride. Friday night we went out on the local bike path and I planned on pounding out 20 miles in them (trails are way to soft). I took them off after 6. Part of it was my feet were cold (Lakes to the rescue). Part of is my feet were just to cramped. Going back to my old BG Comps and these are now for sale. As for my feet, they must have grown or something. The front of my right foot (sesmoids) is a bit sore.
Shoes for sale!


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Well I tried shimming them. Still not working for me. Still for sale. Somebody is going to have a pair of sweet shoes at my expense. I am thinking of contacting spesh and seeing if they can help me out with these.


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd jump on them if they werent a 43.5. I have a pair of 44's and I'd love a backup pair but I fear I'd run into the same issue you are experiencing. You should see if your LBS will take them back for some 44's.. clean em up real good or something.


----------

